# uberspace.de als (v)root-Ersatz für kleinere Java-Anwendungen?



## tuxedo (15. Okt 2012)

Hallo,

wollte mal in die Runde fragen ob schon jemand https://uberspace.de für (kleinere) Java-Anwednungen getestet hat.

Hab gesehen dass es dort für >=1EUR/Monat 10GByte Platz + SSH + ... + ausführen von Daemon-Programmen möglich ist. Klar, das ganze ist ein shared-server. Aber für kleinere Dinge evtl. gut zu gebrauchen...

Bin gerade dabei das ansatzweise mal zu testen... Hab zwar einen eigenen root, aber für den kleinen Geldbeutel und vor allem für den Linux-Anfänger ist das sicher eine gute alternative. Ist ja quasi wie ein Managed-Server ...

- Alex


----------



## moonermo (15. Okt 2012)

Man sollte dazu sagen, dass der erste Monat vollkommen kostenlos ist Ich teste das gerade auch mal


----------



## tuxedo (16. Okt 2012)

Also Java scheint prinzipiell zu laufen. Hab mal testweise ein Jenkins Standalone installiert. Aber ich komm irgendwie noch nicht drauf. Evtl. Firewall? Mal schauen. Problematisch ist sicher auch, dass man sich mit vielen die IP teilt. Da könnte es in bestimmten Port-Regionen eng werden. Auf der anderen Seite: Wenn man schon einen IPv6 Zugang hat, hat man immerhin eine eigene IP 

- Alex

[EDIT]https://uberspace.de/dokuwiki/brainstorming#ports ... Ports müssen also erst freigeschaltet werden :-([/EDIT]


----------



## troll (16. Okt 2012)

auf jeden fall klingt das ganze doch recht vernünftig ... auch wenn mir nicht ganz einleuchten will ob dieses kommunismus-ähnliche denken in unserer heutigen gesellschaft funktionieren kann (soll keine hetze sein ... bin selbst kommunist) ...

auch scheint es als ob man sich dort bewusst auf eher kleinere user-gruppen versteht ... auch für kleine entwickler ist genug dabei ...

was viele freuen wird : XEN
im netz findet man für vServer angebote großteils virtuozzo ... und es ist bekannt das sich virtuozzo und java nicht vertragen ... hab es selbst erlebt ...

die politik wie reosurcen und limits gehandhabt werden klingt zwar in der erklärung schön, ich kann mir aber nicht wirklich vorstellen das dies mit der preis-politik wirklich so hinhaut ... müsste man mal eine größere "kunden-"gruppe zusammenfinden und denen mal ein paar erfahrungen aus den rippen leiern ...


allgemein : ist vielleicht mal einen blick und ein ausprobieren wert ... und vielleicht schafft man es ja auch so in den nächsten jahren erfolgreich zu sein ... aber so wirklich sicher auf die dauer scheint es noch nicht ...

ps : kleinere schreibfehler schleichen sich immer wieder ein .. aber das hier weckte doch meine aufmerksamkeit


> "... nutzen wir an beiden Rechenzentrums-Standorten jeweils ..."


als anbieter von hosting-angeboten sollte einem eigentlich bewusst sein das die mehrzahl von "Rechenzentrum" > "Rechenzentren" ist ... und nicht "Rechenzentrums" ... genau wie Atlanten, Globen und Kakteen ... ich werds vielleicht mal melden xD


----------



## xehpuk (16. Okt 2012)

brainstorming > Java – Uberspace.de Wiki


> Sowas ist aber mit Shared Hosting praktisch nicht kompatibel, da sämtliche Applikationen dann unter der Tomcat-User-ID laufen und jegliche Rechtetrennung ausgehebelt wäre.


Kann das bitte jemand für Unwissende erklären? Ich habe Tomcat schon zum Rumtesten genutzt, bin dabei aber nie auf eine User-ID gestoßen und konnte auf die Schnelle auch nichts dazu finden.

[OT]





troll hat gesagt.:


> als anbieter von hosting-angeboten sollte einem eigentlich bewusst sein das die mehrzahl von "Rechenzentrum" > "Rechenzentren" ist ... und nicht "Rechenzentrums"


Das ist kein Plural, das ist ein Fugen-s.


troll hat gesagt.:


> Atlanten


"Atlasse" geht auch.


troll hat gesagt.:


> Globen


"Globusse" geht auch.


troll hat gesagt.:


> Kakteen


Nur hier ist "Kaktusse" (noch) umgangssprachlich.[/OT]


----------



## TheDarkRose (16. Okt 2012)

Man könnte auch die Google App Engine verwenden. Oder zum Testen z.b. Amazon EC2 wo man im ersten Jahre 750Stunden im Monat gratis hat.


----------



## tuxedo (17. Okt 2012)

TheDarkRose hat gesagt.:


> Man könnte auch die Google App Engine verwenden. Oder zum Testen z.b. Amazon EC2 wo man im ersten Jahre 750Stunden im Monat gratis hat.



GAE ==> Limitiert auf Hosting von Webanwendungen

EC2 ==> 750h ... Das ist knapp ein Monat 24/7 ... Super. Und die restlichen 11 Monate im ersten Jahr zahl ich dann deutlich mehr als 1EUR/Monat


----------



## TheDarkRose (17. Okt 2012)

Nope, jeden Monat hat man erneut 750h zur Verfügung. Zum testen ob sich eine Plattform auszahlt oder nicht, ideal, da dadurch die kosten gering sind. Und nein, ich werde nicht von Amazon bezahlt, geb nur gern Tipps. Setze mich selbst gerade intensiv mit AWS auseinander, ob es sich als Infrastrukturbasis im Preis/Leistungsverhältnis auszahlt im Gegensatz zur Virtualisierung auf eigener Hardware... 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Empire Phoenix (20. Okt 2012)

Thema amazon , der server den ich housen lasse würde als vergleichbares image dort ca. 2k€ monat kosten 
-> Amazon lohnt nur für winzige server, oder für event sachen, die nur kurze zeit benötigt werden (aka webshop erweiterung während des weihnachtsverkaufs).

Überspace finde ich da wensentlich interessanter, für 1€ nen testwebserver fürn selbstgeschreibenes browser spiel, oder den hier im forum öfters auftauchenden vermittlungs/masterserver für irgetwelche kleinen selbstgeschreibenen spiele.

Sobald man viel leistung braucht geht kein weg mehr an eigener hardware vorbei (im mittleren bereich ist man auch gut mit gemieteter hardware dabei). (server housing is man bei 35€ monat dabei, und kann die hardware reinpacken die man will. Klar kostet am anfang nen tausender mehr, aber danach ist es konstant günstiger). 
Guckt einfach mal nach was nen server mit 16gb ram 2Xssd@128gb im raid und nen quadcore kostet, insbesondere die cloud anbieter sind da sehr oft extrem teuer.


----------



## TheDarkRose (20. Okt 2012)

I know, Amazon ist ideal zum testen (vorallem mit den 12 x 750h) oder günstig um kurzfristige lastspitzen abzufedern, sofern man es mit der eigenen Infrastruktur kombinieren kann. Dauerbetrieb ist zu teuer, das stimmt. 

Ansonsten, richtiges serverhousing fängt dreistellig im Monat an, aber sicher nicht mit 35€.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Empire Phoenix (21. Okt 2012)

Hm doch hab nen 2he root in frankfurt stehen für 44€ (aufpreis weil nicht 1 HE) hat 1tb traffic und 100watt dauerleistung inklusive.


----------



## darekkay (22. Okt 2012)

Ist Java/Tomcat nun nutzbar, obwohl die FAQ dies verneint? Für den Preis wär das ziemlich unschlagbar..


----------



## tuxedo (23. Okt 2012)

Ja, ist nutzbar. Aber du musst wohl deinen eigenen TomCat laufen lassen und diesen ggf. auf einen nicht Standard-Port konfigurieren. Denn du bist ja nicht alleine auf der Hardware. Den Port musst du dann über den Support in der Firewall freischalten lassen. Genauso verhält es sich mit anderen (Java-)Anwendungen welche einen eigenen Socketserver stellen.

Okay, du kannst den Tomcat auch dediziert auf deiner eigenen IPv6 Adresse laufen lassen, aber dann bist du nicht von IPv4 aus erreichbar :-( Aber wenn du's nur für dich brauchst und du bereits einen IPv6 Zugang (notfalls via Sixxs und Co.) hast, wäre das eine brauchbare Option.

Das was in der FAQ verneint wurde, ist eine zentrale Tomcat Instanz für alle Kunden auf dem Server.

P.S. Ach ja: Immer an fair-use denken. Das ist kein für dich dedizierter Server. Du hast Nachbarn auf der Hardware, welche auch noch was von CPU und RAM haben wollen. D.h. wenn den Ressourcenbedarf über "das übliche auf dem Server" steigt, dann wird dir (nach einiger eit) nahegelegt einen anderen Hoster/Provider zu benutzen.


----------

